# The Sniper's Prayer



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

"Be not that far from me, for trouble is near; haste Thee to help me. Blessed be the Lord my strength, which teacheth my hands to war, and my fingers to fight. My goodness, and my fortress; my high tower, and my deliverer; my shield, and he in whom I trust; who subdueth my people under me. O my God, I trust in thee: let me not be ashamed, let not mine enemies triumph over me."

[YOUTUBE]4MnCqWdgeqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i think some one forgot to tell him that rifle only held 5 he fired 8 without reloading


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

God Bless our solders, especially our snipers


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What I found interesting in that scene was how easy it was for that southpaw to work the bolt.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think i the Rusians trained to work the bolt with the left hand . as a part of their mad minute type or drill


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

have you ever seen the periscope rifle, it had all remote controls and the shooter could keep his head below the sand bags , it had a periscope type sight on it , saw it in an old American rifleman issue some years back http://www.oobject.com/12-periscope-rifles/us-wwi-periscope-rifle/8517/


----------

